
A new concurrent hash map - based2
https://vmlens.com/articles/cp/computeIfAbsent_hashMap/
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/java/comments/havnko/a_new_concurre...](https://www.reddit.com/r/java/comments/havnko/a_new_concurrent_hash_map/)

